# Marshmallow cakes



## bomere (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm intrigued by the marshmallow cakes I've seen in the bakers, and would like to know how to make them.

Does anyone know annything about them? how to make? the marshmallow wholesalers etc?

Ideally I'd love a day working with a baker, though my Spanish is poor.

I live in the UK but have a property in Oliva and are hoping to move ther full time in 2014. I also travel to Barcelona to see friends fairly regularly.

Any help/advice would be very gratefully received as I'm totally in the dark as where to start.

Many thanks
Lyn


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

bomere said:


> I'm intrigued by the marshmallow cakes I've seen in the bakers, and would like to know how to make them.
> 
> Does anyone know annything about them? how to make? the marshmallow wholesalers etc?
> 
> ...


Do you know what they're called in Spanish? I don't think I've seen them down here. We do have lots of lovely cakes based on almonds and pine nuts though.


----------



## bomere (Feb 5, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Do you know what they're called in Spanish? I don't think I've seen them down here. We do have lots of lovely cakes based on almonds and pine nuts though.


malvavisco


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, a bit of poking around on Wikipedia reveals that the original marshmallow sweets were made using a gelatinous substance from the marshmallow plant, _althaea oficinalis_. This reputedly has medicinal qualities. These days they use gelatine instead (not so good for vegetarians, but easier to obtain). There are plenty of recipes for marshmallows if you Google it, basically using sugar, gelatine and corn syrup.

Thanks for raising this, I always wondered what was the connection between the sweets and the plants, and now I know! We used to toast them on the ends of knitting needles when I was a kid.


----------

